# 6 month old on duck opener



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

Hey guys! My 6 month old black lab, Grace, is doing great so far to get ready for duck opener this weekend. She is very excited to retrieve when we work 3 times a day with the pheasant dead fowler trainer. She also did great when the guys and I went shooting clay pigeons this past weekend. She warmed up to the other guys shooting while I played with her about 50 yards away for 10 minutes. When it was my turn to shoot clays, she ended up sitting at heel right next to me while I shot for the next hour. We ended the session with my buddy hiding behind the truck and throwing the dummy, and me shooting in the air while she watched and sat right next to me. She then retrieved the dummy when I pointed and commanded her to. Now that I have bragged about her skills enough, my question is...should I tie her to a lead in the boat during duck opener while the "experienced" older lab my buddy has retrieves all the ducks while she watches? We know Grace is not gun shy, but I don't want any bad experiences and lots of yelling during duck opener. if she gets excited and jumps in the water too soon to retrieve a bird. What have you guys done?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A lot of guys will tell you never to shoot around your dog unles they are getting retrieves whenever you shoot. I think thats a good rule of thumb as well.

As far as the duck opener, I wouldn't bring her if you dont plan on giving her any chances to retrieve. Either your friends understand the situation or they dont. If you do bring her it is YOUR responsibility to make sure she is under control, which means you might have to put the gun down for the first few flocks and make sure you control your dog. Tieing her down would be a good option. If she loves retrieving though let the older dog sit for a couple and give her a chance!

I have an almost 2 YO lab that spent the summer with a trainer and has a season under his belt. I would not be suprised if I dont fire a round this opener, going to make sure my dog is steady first. My buddies better hit some damn birds though :beer:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree not to bring her unless you're going to let her retrieve. If you do and she does, only send her for the dead ducks at first. Let the experienced dog get the live ones. Don't you do any shooting yourself. Let your buddy shoot them. Tell her "Mark" and point out each duck or flock as they come in so she thoroughly understands what's happening.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

The dog should have been taught some skills prior to the hunt. Before taking a dog duck hunting it should be able to do the following:

Follow basic commands
Have retrieved a duck before
Be used to gunfire

If hunting out of a boat:

Retrieve from and into a boat

You want this to be a positive experience for all involved. The better prepared the dog is the more likely it'll be a good experience. I'd sure want to take my pup along but would want to ensure it was a positive experience. Sometimes "in the hunt" things are not ideal for testing a new student especially on something they have not been taught adequately. Good luck, get that dog some birds. HPW


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with most of the statements made so far. 
I took my female out on the opener a couple years ago when she was just 6 months. she retrieved all my ducks and one goose. Wasn't perfect but good. Two reasons why i think she did well then is because 1. I had her ready (trained etc) and 2. I went by myself where i could work on controlling her and having listen to only me and learn to watch birds fly and fall. No distractions. Sometimes it can be hard for a pup with a bunch of other hunters, dogs, guns around. Many times a guy needs to sacrifice the big group and go by yourself or with one buddy who understands your goal.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I went by myself where i could work on controlling her and having listen to only me and learn to watch birds fly and fall. No distractions. Sometimes it can be hard for a pup with a bunch of other hunters, dogs, guns around. Many times a guy needs to sacrifice the big group and go by yourself or with one buddy who understands your goal.


Perfecto! Go by yourself. Plenty of time for other dogs and hunters later. School is still in session.


----------



## DOA Waterfowl (Jul 18, 2006)

If he is well trained and steady to shot in training I would definately bring him on the hunt. If you haven't yet, I would set up a mock hunting situation with a boat(if u hunt out of one), decoys, calls, gunfire, etc. If your friend has a good dog this can be a great learning tool for your dog. If I were you I wouldn't shoot at the first few flocks and concentrate on your dog. Let the other dog retrieve the more challenging ones and if you get an easy retrieve that she marks send her. Good luck and give us the update if you do decide to take her.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The reason I recomment going with a friend is that he can shoot the birds and you can concentrate on the dog. It's an unfortunate fact that many times when we go alone and do the shooting and the training, we get so involved in having fun, we forget the training part. I, personally, think it great fun to just sit there, relax, work the dog, and let the other guy worry about the birds.


----------

